# Divorcing him but i still love him



## Butterfly667 (Aug 16, 2020)

I am getting a divorce to my husband of six years,sadly I still love him. But he acts like I'm invisible and I'm tired of it.I have bad dreams and wake up disoriented looking for him, when will that stop happening? My heart feels like it's been ripped out of my chest. Anyone have any advice for getting over him


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Its hard to say when we have no idea of what is actually going on in the marriage.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

The only thing I found that really helped was time. And you can’t fast-forward through the process. It takes as long as it takes.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

Butterfly667 said:


> I am getting a divorce to my husband of six years,sadly I still love him. But he acts like I'm invisible and I'm tired of it.I have bad dreams and wake up disoriented looking for him, when will that stop happening? My heart feels like it's been ripped out of my chest. Anyone have any advice for getting over him


You need to learn the different between love and attachment, because you have a horrible case of the latter.
I am sorry, it does sound dreadful.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Get a good counselor to help you through the process


----------



## Dadto2 (Aug 11, 2020)

How is he handling this? Is he calling, asking you to come back, etc? 

And for the healing process....it takes a long time. It can be worse than the death of a loved one. But it does get better.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I think a counselor is the best idea simply because it will give you someone objective to talk to and vent with and also you might learn why you are still loving a man who ignores you and doesn't treat you right. I realize that probably wasn't always the case, but it might stop you from making the same mistake twice. 

There are always going to be people we can love but not live with for various reasons, some petty, some important, like this one. Of course, you made the right and courageous decisions, so right now, concentrate on what is good for you.


----------



## Augie (Sep 10, 2020)

Butterfly667 said:


> I am getting a divorce to my husband of six years,sadly I still love him. But he acts like I'm invisible and I'm tired of it.I have bad dreams and wake up disoriented looking for him, when will that stop happening? My heart feels like it's been ripped out of my chest. Anyone have any advice for getting over
> 
> 
> Butterfly667 said:
> ...


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

If he isn’t fighting for you at all then it’s over. And there is nothing worse than laying in bed with someone who doesn’t love you. It’s worse than anything in the world.


----------

